# 07 sentra radio information display wired to aftermarket radio?



## igbeserk (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, just wanted to know if there was an adapter or a way to wire the information display in the 07 Sentra to an after-market radio. From what I am seeing so far it looks like people just leave it disconnected or they take it out completely. Although depending on the radio you get it'll provide almost all that info but it would be nice to still retain the ability to see doors opened, the temperature, time, etc. Any information or possibly a wiring diagram to splice it into where it would be needed would be appreciated. thanks.


----------

